# Semana Santa & Shopping



## noawa (Jan 4, 2015)

This is our first full year in Mexico & wondering if shops like Electra & Coppel tend to discount their goods around Semana Santa? Appreciate past no guarantee of future, but any info much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Never heard of it. Around here everyone heads for the beach


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Never heard of it. Around here everyone heads for the beach


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

noawa said:


> This is our first full year in Mexico & wondering if shops like Electra & Coppel tend to discount their goods around Semana Santa? Appreciate past no guarantee of future, but any info much appreciated. Cheers.


The only discount period I know about is "Buen Fin", as in buen fin de semana which occurs the last weekend in November and is somewhat the Mexican response to Black Friday (the day after Thanksgiving) in the US.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

WE are getting so spoiled by "sales" NOB, that if it's not marked 40-60% off, we seldom look at it. Since we have never seen more than 10% off in Mexico, we buy most of those "non-staples" NOB, when we are there. Fits our schedules really well.
When we bought our refri, lavadora, estufa, etc. here, we paid full price (never saw a sale). They did have a "cash price" that we had to ask about, which is a little better than the advertised price.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> WE are getting so spoiled by "sales" NOB, that if it's not marked 40-60% off, we seldom look at it. Since we have never seen more than 10% off in Mexico, we buy most of those "non-staples" NOB, when we are there. Fits our schedules really well.
> When we bought our refri, lavadora, estufa, etc. here, we paid full price (never saw a sale). They did have a "cash price" that we had to ask about, which is a little better than the advertised price.


I'm not much of a shopper, but I had the impression that the day before the 50% off sales, stores doubled the price of everything.

I do know that I get email about discount airfares from Volaris most every day promising 50% off. The one time I took advantage of one of those sales, I discovered that the announcement included the words "up to" or "hasta" which I had never paid attention to. I did get a discount but it was nowhere near 50%.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> I'm not much of a shopper, but I had the impression that the day before the 50% off sales, stores doubled the price of everything.


Not the places we have ever shopped. I believe that is illegal NOB, here they can get away with it. Those 40-60% off are from the original prices we have seen when they were not on sale. Of course, things move more quickly, and all sizes are not always available, but there can be some tremendous bargains available. BBQ grills, mowers, paints, light fixtures, tvs, you name it, can be had at great savings, if you can wait, and can be there at sale times. If you snooze, you lose.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Around here, anyway, there are periodically 'nightly sales'. (There is a name for them which is escaping me at the moment). I haven't figured them out. They seem specific to a store - not all stores have the sales on the same day. They seem to be planned in advance - if you ask they will tell you when the next sale is. Sometimes their websites make mention of the sales.

A while back we were shopping around for a new printer. We had a specific one in mind. We were driving by Office Depot and they had a large banner on the building. Office Depot is not normally the cheapest place to shop - but on this occasion they had a really good price on our printer - much cheaper than Costco and Sams. Sears and Liverpool also have these periodic sales.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes the sales tend to be programs at particular store. Liverpool will have sales on linens, sales on appliances and so on but they are specific to that store so you have to look around and ask the people at the stores you are interestd in when they will have sales, they soometimes know when the sales will be and then sometimes they do not..


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

cuerna1 said:


> Around here, anyway, there are periodically 'nightly sales'. (There is a name for them which is escaping me at the moment).


Ventas nocturnas.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Not the places we have ever shopped. I believe that is illegal NOB, here they can get away with it. Those 40-60% off are from the original prices we have seen when they were not on sale. Of course, things move more quickly, and all sizes are not always available, but there can be some tremendous bargains available. BBQ grills, mowers, paints, light fixtures, tvs, you name it, can be had at great savings, if you can wait, and can be there at sale times. If you snooze, you lose.


You are apparently correct that it would be illegal. I didn't know that but looked into it a little bit. States have laws about deceptive advertising that make it illegal.


----------

